# £35k to spend Used 911 or New Mustang V8



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Obviously it's a win already for the 911 on depreciation.


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

So much as I love a good old V8, it has to be a 996 turbo at this money...:thumb:


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

No brainer for me, 911.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I do like the 911, but after having a look at them myself, they appear to be a little too unreliable. They have some eye watering bills for issues. 

Having a warranty would be a must for me. 

I do wonder what the Mustang will be like. Does it come with good spec for £35k, or will it be pricey with options? 

On the face of it, £35k for a 420bhp V8 seems cheap over here. 

I don't think depreciation will be bad at all on the Mustang. It will be rare in V8 guise and there will still be enough fans over here to keep prices high.


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

I would go for the mustang but only because 911s are a bit long in the tooth and they do absolutely nothing for me. If I had an open choice to spend though I would have neither, if i was going for something different I would look at a Dodge Challenger with a hemi in it.


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

New 911 V's new Mustang would be a no brainer, but used 911 is a different matter, you could squeeze a 997 Turbo for just over £35k, they are nicer looking than the 996 and have a much nicer interior, maintenance bills could be very high though on a early 997 as your looking at 8/9 years old.I think the Mustang would be my choice, 3 year warranty, cheaper servicing and consumables and a V8, I'm very interested to see one for myself tbh.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

'Stang! You'd be mad to buy a second hand porsche over and above something which will be rare as hens teeth in Britain.

That being said, you'll have to go for a loooong test drive in both and make your own mind up based on that. 
My money would be on the mustang delivering a more emotive experience.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Porsche residuals trounce the Mondeo. 

BMW offer continuing warranty, do Porsche"


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

ardandy said:


> Porsche residuals trounce the Mondeo.
> 
> BMW offer continuing warranty, do Porsche"


I think only up to 9 years old, its a pain though as the car has to remain completely OEM even down to tyres, batteries and wipers.I do think you will lose less on a Porka through deprecation, having said that it depends on if you buy and sell privately to an extent, but the running costs of the Porsche could outway any saving.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Rarity of the Mustang doesn't bother me and simply isn't something i care about..Porsche's are one of my favourite motors so 911 hands down for me.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Mustang, it's not based on a beetle


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

SteveTDCi said:


> Mustang, it's not based on a beetle


Oooohhhhhh, fighting talk!! :lol:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Hmmm tough one. Where's Harry Hill when you need him lol. 

For me it'd have to be the V8 mustang, even though I love 911s. 
Cooks


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

All the UK mustangs will have the GT spec as standard says Autocar.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

A nicely speeded 997 will always be a massively better drivers car than any Mustang, higher maintenance costs more than offset by lower depreciation

Depends if you want a car to enjoy driving or enjoy being seen in - its really that simple


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice in Grey


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Mustang


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Mustang and when it comes over the CX5 will be going and mustang will be coming always wanted one.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Can you put s poll up for this, mustang for me a VERY different and BRAND NEW PAINT !!!


----------



## TopTrainer (Jun 6, 2009)

As a major fan of the early big block muscle cars, it would be the head turning yank for me.


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

Even though I'm a big Porsche fan I do like the look of the new Mustang. If it drives good and can go around corners then I think the v8 would persuade me. Hopefully the exhaust note hasn't been toned down for Europe.


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

Mustang hands down. Not a fan of Porsches in my opinion.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Porsche 911 for me, it's a real head turner, fords don't foat my boat sorry to say.


----------



## macc70 (Oct 20, 2007)

It has to be the Beetle


----------



## jack-c (Oct 21, 2012)

997 Turbo. That would be a very special car to get into and the driving experience would be fantastic.


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

New mustang for me 
http://www.oldcottmotors.com/details.php?id=4860
I know it's a v6 but still what a car


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

has to be porsche although i love the v8's i want something that is fun and can take a corner.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Although I love the Mustang....well, actually I love both cars.....I feel it's a bit like the iPhone 6 - you'd be better off letting others buy 'em first and seeing what goes wrong (if anything). :thumb:


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

Long time since I've driven a Mustang and never in the UK or a UK version, though I have driven a couple in the states in years gone by. I would hope the new one is more refined than its predecessors as frankly, they were a bit pants other than exhaust notes.

I love the driving experience you get from a Porsche and although they can have some eye watering repair bills the reliability overall is very good (even when you look at the Internet horror stories about IMS bearing failure and cylinder wall cracks). There are also very established maintenance / service plans that can be even better than a warranty such as that supplied by Hartech.

A V8 makes a lovely sound and if they can get the power to tarmac rather than just the wheels then it may be a contender.

Good 911s with a desirable spec have actually appreciated in recent years for some models. Couple that with the massive market for them then you can always shift them on. Even if the pony is rare I can't see it having as much broad appeal.

Ultimately it'll be down to how it makes you feel when you drive it. If you are torn now then there's no point in making a decision without driving both. Even if they're both exciting to drive for you, which one would you glance back at as you walk away?

If I was basing it on the models I've driven so far it would be the 911 every time, though I'm not going to assume the Mustang is as bad as the ones I drove years ago just yet. We all think we're great drivers but I must be honest that even as a porsche lover I find some 911s a bit front end light because of the set up. I can get round corners faster in a Cayman even though it has fewer horses. That said, the 911 is a fantastic and engaging drive. I think I'll be going that way next time unless the wife wins the house move battle!


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

911 or a ford 

911 please


----------



## alpinaman (Oct 9, 2008)

Are all the mustangs going to be LHD ?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

alpinaman said:


> Are all the mustangs going to be LHD ?


It will be an official UK car with RHD this time.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

RHD on the new one.

I'd say go mustang. Warranty is worth a lot these days especially when looking at these cars.


----------



## alpinaman (Oct 9, 2008)

Mustang...

Had 3 x 911's..... More than had enough of them,overated dirge..


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

Anyone in this thread actually driven a modern Mustang?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

See too many 911s now

Mustang all the way


----------



## alpinaman (Oct 9, 2008)

Geordieexile said:


> Anyone in this thread actually driven a modern Mustang?


My next door neighbour has an 2009 Mustang... It isnt great,but its not bad. You have to remember your getting a lot of bang for your buck..

The new mustang looks a lot better all round.


----------



## ben4012 (Sep 8, 2013)

errrrr Porsche!


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

alpinaman said:


> My next door neighbour has an 2009 Mustang... It isnt great,but its not bad. You have to remember your getting a lot of bang for your buck..
> 
> The new mustang looks a lot better all round.


I'm just interested to see what the new one is like. I was seriously underwhelmed by the ones I drove in the US ages ago. I'm sure they'll be refined for the UK market, especially in terms of suspension/ride, but it's mainly power delivery and handling I'm interested in finding out about. Not sure of the exact model but the GT lump I drove last didn't feel massive on power for the size of the engine and it was a bit 'all or nothing' for my tastes. It was about 4.5-5 litre iirc but didn't feel that it had over twice the engine size of the 200SX I had at the time and certainly didn't handle as well.

Does this latest one mean that the USA has started to make cars that can function well on UK roads?

I must say that a Steve McQueen era Shelby GT is on my love to own list so I'm not averse to muscle cars, I just haven't driven something that impressed me by European or Japanese standards.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Mustang hands down, because it's a V8 and it's a Mustang


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Is it for an everyday car? Cause if not, 35k will get you a superb OLD mustang :devil:


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Mustang every time. 
Had a Porsche Turbo for a year, until the bills started to cost more than my house. 
Fast and furious but a trip to Munich (twice a month) was fast but also painful, it feels like driving a cart, every ridge in the road would be felt. 
Travelled for 10 weeks Canada and America in a Shelby Mustang, it's powerful, fast, and reasonable comfortable and practical. (boot fitted more than a toothbrush and a clean pair of pants. 
It's a legend, and it America all over, big, brutal, and load, andit get my vote every time.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Ford UK already have it on their page to register interest.

http://www.ford.co.uk/Cars/FutureVehicles/Ford-Mustang

I'll be going a long for a shot. Race red with 20" wheels does it for me.

420bhp V8 for the price of a hot hatch with a few options. If it is good, that doesn't leave much decision for many.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Geordieexile said:


> Anyone in this thread actually driven a modern Mustang?


It's not been released yet. However the motoring press are going nuts for it. It's american muscle with euro handling.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

911 now for 2 years then buy a 2 year old Mustang with the money from the Porsche sale.

Best of both worlds. Just DON'T do it the other way around cause after 2 years of the Mustang you won't get a Porker with the sale money from the Mustang lol.


----------



## goRt (Aug 26, 2013)

Nissan GT-R35 smoke them both!


----------



## rottenapple (Jun 12, 2014)

goRt said:


> Nissan GT-R35 smoke them both!


+1 for this 😀


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

goRt said:


> Nissan GT-R35 smoke them both!


It sure would bud, but not for £35k...


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Nico1970 said:


> It sure would bud, but not for £35k...


£35k does get you a GTR these days.

There is low mileage 2009 UK cars for £35k.


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

lofty said:


> ...., you could squeeze a 997 Turbo for just over £35k,


Can you show me 'cos I've not seen any decent 997 turbos for circa 35k...


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

Kerr said:


> £35k does get you a GTR these days.
> 
> There is low mileage 2009 UK cars for £35k.


Not seen any round this part of the world Kerr. Can you post some...?

No question about it, I'd take a GTR over both...:thumb:


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

All the Datsuns are over £35k....


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Nico1970 said:


> Not seen any round this part of the world Kerr. Can you post some...?
> 
> No question about it, I'd take a GTR over both...:thumb:


There is a few on Autotrader.

Just looked and there is also a 997 Turbo for £36k. A 2006 car with 75k on the clock.

I've kind of lost interest in the GTR. Without a doubt it is fast, however it just doesn't quite float my boat.

It also seems to be that the GTR falls into the hands of guys with all the gear and no idea. Seen so many very badly driver GTRs.


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

Kerr said:


> There is a few on Autotrader.
> 
> Just looked and there is also a 997 Turbo for £36k. A 2006 car with 75k on the clock.
> 
> ...


997 turbo for £36k is good value. Still £1k over OP budget.

My mate got a 997 turbo last month and it is incredible but it was still the best part of £40k..


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Nico1970 said:


> 997 turbo for £36k is good value. Still £1k over OP budget.
> 
> My mate got a 997 turbo last month and it is incredible but it was still the best part of £40k..


I'm sure at £35k he could find another £1k, or knock off £1k off the price as I'm sure most sellers expect some haggling.

However aiming at the bottom of the market, you'd either be lucky to find a minter, or the car is priced at the low end for a reason.

More likely be the second......


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

996 turbo it is then?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Nico1970 said:


> 996 turbo it is then?


I think it looks rather dated now. Inside looks really old.

The 997 is much better looking.


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

^^ yes, but you can't get them for £35k...


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

In fact, I think I'll have a Veyron. Ohh, hold on a minute, I can't get one for £35k...:wall::wall:


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

Nico1970 said:


> Can you show me 'cos I've not seen any decent 997 turbos for circa 35k...


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Porsche-9...2298504?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item418744aa88 :thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Nico1970 said:


> ^^ yes, but you can't get them for £35k...


They are getting close.

By the time the Mustang is released here in the UK, 997 turbos might be £35k as the Mustang won't be out for a while yet.

We are talking about £35k for the Mustang, yet the prices and spec hasn't been confirmed yet either.

This thread is full of ifs, buts and maybes.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

lofty said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Porsche-9...2298504?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item418744aa88 :thumb:


That's the same one on Autotrader.

You do jump a couple of thousand more up to the next one, but it does have 25,000 less miles.

The problem is when you have a rigid price to buy a car that is right at the very bottom of the price scale, you are likely to find a few dogs and not have the option to go buy another one.


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

I'd imagine it's not the finest example, it just to prove they can be had for not much more than the OP's budget, not sure why Nico has a bee in his bonnet over it?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

lofty said:


> I'd imagine it's not the finest example, it just to prove they can be had for not much more than the OP's budget, not sure why Nico has a bee in his bonnet over it?


I thought he was being quite sensible having a bit of a debate over it before the Veyron comments.

As is clear looking at the classifieds, there is GTRs and 997 Turbos in or getting very close to the budget.

The thing with the topic is the OP only says 911. I get baffled about 911s as there is more variants than I can keep up with.

The Mustang is still a year away.

The worry about buying a 6 year old GTR or 8 year old Turbo is you know you'll never be far away from bills.

Basic consumables are expensive in their own right. Have a failure and you will need to dig deep.

I was looking at 997s, just a C2, and some of the failures and regularity scared me. Add in a couple of turbos and the extra costs and I'd worry what bills I could face.

The Mustang is an attractive car at the suggested price.

It does seem a little unfair to compare a new car against a 8 year old car. We could do that with every new car to prove you can get a better car.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

What a decision to make! Love both of these cars but for different reasons. Very different cars which is why it's hard to make one decision.

When I first ready the title I thought it was a no brainer - the Porsche... I do like Porsches, especially the 911. I've been in a couple but never owned one and it's just a great drivers car. 

Never been in a mustang but road presence they win hands down! I see a Porsche driving along the road and I think nice car and stare for a little while. 

I see/ hear a mustang driving along the road and I get all giddy and look at its sheer road presence and listen for the v8 revving. They are big, wide and completely different to anything else on our roads. Very rare here. If I lived in America id have the Porsche. Here im not so sure. The bills for the Porsche would scare me.


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

I agree, there's always an argument for and against buying new or used. 
Personally I prefer new or at least something with a manufacturers warranty. Used Porsche's
(996,997 Boxster, Cayman ) all scare me due to the engine failures, the Turbo's and GT's are ok on that front but can still throw up very large maintenance bills.The Mustang is getting ok reviews by the uk press, it seems a big improvement over the earlier models but I don't think that says much, I guess at the price its not going to be a M3 beater but does look good value.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

That's the thing with the Mustang, it is supposed to cost £35k for a 420bhp V8.

There is nothing else that competes with that in this price range. We're paying £35k for 4 pot 2.0 powered cars. 

M3 owners are complaining the new car is no longer a V8 and the new M3 is still £56k. 

To get so much car for £35k I think we can all guess corners have been cut somewhere. You aren't going to get all that engine, power and a Rolls Royce interior and build quality.


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

The V8 does look great value if it is the estimated £34k, its Achilles heal may be the £1000+ showroom tax and £500 per year road tax.


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

lofty said:


> The V8 does look great value if it is the estimated £34k, its Achilles heal may be the £1000+ showroom tax and £500 per year road tax.


If you can't afford to pay £500 a yr road tax you can't afford to run a v8. They have said it will get slightly better mileage than the v6, that only gets about 20mpg.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Mustang for me. It just looks so awesome.


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

911.2 second generation uses the DFI engine and doesn't suffer from the earlier issues, although probably none in that price bracket.

The failures on the 1st generation engine are rare, but seem common as everyone talks about it on the internet.  Not so many people post to just say their car is running fine.

The other thing to weight up, is a second hand car will most likely need some money spent on it (servicing etc), so factor that into the costs. Where as a new car should not need anything...

I would say even an old 911 will feel of a higher quality than a current mustang, I've been in a few new US cars, and none of them felt particularly well screwed together.


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

Ducky said:


> 911.2 second generation uses the DFI engine and doesn't suffer from the earlier issues, although probably none in that price bracket.
> 
> *The failures on the 1st generation engine are rare, but seem common as everyone talks about it on the internet. * Not so many people post to just say their car is running fine.
> 
> ...


^^^ exactly! Though I would say that porsche as a manufacturer hasn't covered itself in glory wrt customer service.


----------



## alpinaman (Oct 9, 2008)

Hasnt the failure rate for the M96/97 been worked out to be approx 1 in every 8 vehicles will suffer an engine failure.. ?

At the end of the day it would be so bad if an engine rebuild didnt span the £5000-£8000 figure.
Outpricing the value of the car in some aspects..


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Geordieexile said:


> ^^^ exactly! Though I would say that porsche as a manufacturer hasn't covered itself in glory wrt customer service.


Correct, they have done little to remedy the situation until the release of the DFI engine.



alpinaman said:


> Hasnt the failure rate for the M96/97 been worked out to be approx 1 in every 8 vehicles will suffer an engine failure.. ?


I heard it was about 7% of cars out there, more the earlier 996 generation as they usually have more miles on them by now.

There are things to check when buying a 1st gen 911 which can go some way towards protecting your investment, also buying from a specialist is also the way to go, as they will be aware of the pitfalls and usually only buy in stock they know is good.

Much as I like a V8 rumble, the 911's sound on full chat is epic!


----------



## alpinaman (Oct 9, 2008)

Hmm..

The only way to safeguard is to get a Hartech rebuild,but they can be a financial no go..

The engine suffer so many malodies that it doesnt matter about mileage or year of manufacture.. The early engines suffered IMS bearing failure ad chain slip..Later cars suffered from bore score and D chunking due to larger bore diameter.

The 7% you mention was the 911 figure IIRC... That didnt take in the boxster or Cayman..


I had a C4S with a PPE fitted and it sounded fantastic when giving it the beans..


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

alpinaman said:


> Hmm..
> I had a C4S with a PPE fitted and it sounded fantastic when giving it the beans..


I have a C4S with PSE  :thumb:


----------



## alpinaman (Oct 9, 2008)

Porsche Sports ?
Porsche performance ?

Either way,it looked like this..


----------



## alexharvey (May 16, 2013)

compleatly different cars right there! 

i would get a 911 all day long the mustang will be crap compared and will lose lots money the porsche wont lose money anywhere near as much!

and will be a proper car


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

lofty said:


> ... just to prove they can be had for not much more than the OP's budget...


To be fair to you lofty, you have given us a demonstration of the classic mistake that some folk make.

You go looking for something (whether a car, house, sofa etc) with the best of intention and have set yourself a realistic budget within your means. Then, lo and behold, you find that for 'not much more' than your budget you can get something else, whether it is a little bit faster, bigger, nicer, younger, cleaner, whatever...

Before you know it, you've dispensed with all logic and reason because of the fundamental principles of 'fear and greed' colouring your thought process, and your budget goes out the window because, you think, "for not much more, I can get..." -


----------



## alpinaman (Oct 9, 2008)

That isnt always the case Alex...

I really struggled to sell my C4s... It had low miles and superb history but it was for sale for quite a while and had to take a fair amount of asking price..

My neighbours Mustang which i mentioned earlier was bought around 3 years ago... They use it daily,and apart from a set of tyres and brakes it not wanted anything. Residuals are suprisingly good... I would estimate they may lose £3000 if they was to sell..


----------



## alexharvey (May 16, 2013)

alpinaman said:


> That isnt always the case Alex...
> 
> I really struggled to sell my C4s... It had low miles and superb history but it was for sale for quite a while and had to take a fair amount of asking price..
> 
> My neighbours Mustang which i mentioned earlier was bought around 3 years ago... They use it daily,and apart from a set of tyres and brakes it not wanted anything. Residuals are suprisingly good... I would estimate they may lose £3000 if they was to sell..


when did you sell the c4s?

the only problem is its still a mustang id have the porsche even if the mustang went up in value


----------



## alpinaman (Oct 9, 2008)

Well you have answered your own question...lol..


I sold my C4S in December 2013..


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

Nico1970 said:


> To be fair to you lofty, you have given us a demonstration of the classic mistake that some folk make.
> 
> You go looking for something (whether a car, house, sofa etc) with the best of intention and have set yourself a realistic budget within your means. Then, lo and behold, you find that for 'not much more' than your budget you can get something else, whether it is a little bit faster, bigger, nicer, younger, cleaner, whatever...
> 
> Before you know it, you've dispensed with all logic and reason because of the fundamental principles of 'fear and greed' colouring your thought process, and your budget goes out the window because, you think, "for not much more, I can get..." -


I said the OP could get a 997 for close to his budget, you asked for a example, I linked to car to prove the point, simples. I don't think he's going to run out and buy it so I wouldn't worry about him making the classic buyers mistake.  In real terms the V8 Mustang won't be £35k once you add bigger wheels etc, I bet most buyers go over budget when buying cars, it's not really a 'classic mistake ' more the norm.


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

lofty said:


> ... I bet most buyers go over budget when buying cars, it's not really a 'classic mistake ' more the norm.


Are you serious? Think about what you're saying man!

If 'most' car buyers go over budget then you will find that prices will keep rising _ad infinitum_, there would be hyper inflation and a complete breakdown of law and order...:lol:

Think you need to read some John Maynard Keynes... :thumb:


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

alpinaman said:


> That isnt always the case Alex...
> 
> I really struggled to sell my C4s... It had low miles and superb history but it was for sale for quite a while and had to take a fair amount of asking price..
> 
> My neighbours Mustang which i mentioned earlier was bought around 3 years ago... They use it daily,and apart from a set of tyres and brakes it not wanted anything. Residuals are suprisingly good... I would estimate they may lose £3000 if they was to sell..


The Mustangs will have rareity on their side.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Is neither an option?


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

alpinaman said:


> Porsche Sports ?
> Porsche performance ?


Porsche Sports Exhaust (switchable)

Mine is the 997 version with the aero-kit fitted.


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

^^^ Looks really well with that aero kit Ducky...:thumb:


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Ducky said:


> Porsche Sports Exhaust (switchable)
> 
> Mine is the 997 version with the aero-kit fitted.


Lovely , I see that and think I've decided. The issue I have is as been discussed , buy a NA 997 for 30k and you've got the worrying feeling about bore scoring. It may be rare but it can happen. Suddenly youre looking at a 5-10 k bill.


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Nico1970 said:


> ^^^ Looks really well with that aero kit Ducky...:thumb:


Cheers :thumb:, I prefer the wider butt of the 4S, and I wasn't willing to stump up GT3RS money to get the real deal! :lol:

(plus I live in the sticks so the 4WD is a bonus) lol


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Exotica said:


> Lovely , I see that and think I've decided. The issue I have is as been discussed , buy a NA 997 for 30k and you've got the worrying feeling about bore scoring. It may be rare but it can happen. Suddenly youre looking at a 5-10 k bill.


When I brought mine, I did my research and figured the risk was worth it, however I did have a slush fund should something go wrong. But to be honest I never give it a second thought, better to enjoy the car instead of wondering if the engine will fail each time you drive it.

For me I've always been a Porsche fan since I was small, so I love the classic 911. :thumb:


----------



## alpinaman (Oct 9, 2008)

Ducky said:


> Porsche Sports Exhaust (switchable)
> 
> Mine is the 997 version with the aero-kit fitted.


Thats a fabulous lookin car..


----------



## alexharvey (May 16, 2013)

Ducky said:


> Cheers :thumb:, I prefer the wider butt of the 4S, and I wasn't willing to stump up GT3RS money to get the real deal! :lol:
> 
> (plus I live in the sticks so the 4WD is a bonus) lol


now that is a proper car !

has your engine blown up yet lol


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

Exotica said:


> Lovely , I see that and think I've decided. The issue I have is as been discussed , buy a NA 997 for 30k and you've got the worrying feeling about bore scoring. It may be rare but it can happen. Suddenly youre looking at a 5-10 k bill.


If you want reasonable peace of mind, you could consider an aftermarket warranty. If you are buying the car from a dealer, you may be able to negotiate a decent warranty as part of the total package...


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

Is it my imagination or has the 'Stang camp gone all quiet...:lol:


----------



## alpinaman (Oct 9, 2008)

What kinda money was your C4S Ducky ?


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Starts at 0.20, it does look a quality product .


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

Exotica said:


> Starts at 0.20, it does look a quality product .


Exterior = fantastic...:thumb:
Interior = plastic fantastic...


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Whatever you buy get it professionally looked at - I also run this: www.carinspections.co.uk so if we can help you choose the right one let us know


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Ducky said:


> Porsche Sports Exhaust (switchable)
> 
> Mine is the 997 version with the aero-kit fitted.


I must be the only one who thinks that body kit does nothing good for that car. Looks awful IMO.


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

SteveyG said:


> I must be the only one who thinks that body kit does nothing good for that car. Looks awful IMO.


:lol: No, I'm sure you're not alone buddy, each to their own and all that. :thumb:


----------

